# factory nav, did you get it, do you like it



## mcg75 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'd assume 2012 is the same as 2013. 

No voice commands. 

The factory nav is on par with my standalone tomtom unit. 

What I like about the factory setup is I don't have to worry about finding my windows beat out from some lowlife looking for drug money by stealing it.


----------



## Roddog (Oct 26, 2012)

Amazon.com: chevy cruze gps

anybody seen or have thoughts on this, come overseas, kida worries me


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

I really like having the Nav built-in. I usually just use my phone but having it integrated is a lot better experience.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Anyone have a opinion on the factory nav is it worth the $795.00?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Know one with an opinion?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Buckshot said:


> I really like having the Nav built-in. I usually just use my phone but having it integrated is a lot better experience.


Anything else you like about it?


----------



## herchevycruze (Aug 7, 2011)

2013Cruze said:


> Anyone have a opinion on the factory nav is it worth the $795.00?


I think it is definately worth it, I love my Nav and don't know if I will ever own another car without it. I like being able to see all the roads around me and have an idea of where I'm at. It's a little hard to use as a touchscreen with the way it is set back in the dash but overall I'm still very pleased with it.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

herchevycruze said:


> I think it is definately worth it, I love my Nav and don't know if I will ever own another car without it. I like being able to see all the roads around me and have an idea of where I'm at. It's a little hard to use as a touchscreen with the way it is set back in the dash but overall I'm still very pleased with it.


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Buckshot (Oct 7, 2012)

herchevycruze said:


> I think it is definately worth it, I love my Nav and don't know if I will ever own another car without it. I like being able to see all the roads around me and have an idea of where I'm at. It's a little hard to use as a touchscreen with the way it is set back in the dash but overall I'm still very pleased with it.


^This^ 

Another annoyance is that you have to be parked to input destinations, but I can understand this due to safety reasons.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Buckshot said:


> ^This^
> 
> Another annoyance is that you have to be parked to input destinations, but I can understand this due to safety reasons.


Anything else you like or dislike about it? Do you think it was worth the $795.00?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

How does factory nav compare to aftermarket nav systems?


----------



## teacher38 (Sep 16, 2012)

I would definitely recommend it. I don't have to use my phone all of the time and I get a much larger screen.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

teacher38 said:


> I would definitely recommend it. I don't have to use my phone all of the time and I get a much larger screen.


Anything else you like about it?


----------



## chuck5330 (Oct 1, 2011)

I checked one out at a dealer one day. I LOVED the touchscreen. Wish my '12 had that. It just has the pioneer upgrade. If you know where to get an actual Chevy one and not an aftermarket crap, even if its used, by all means let me know.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Know one else with an opinion one way or another...


----------



## Aftica (Oct 22, 2012)

I like the Nav system on my Cruze, that being said it has it's quirks. It will sometimes take you the wrong way for several miles to get you to your location even though you have it set on fastest route. If you use the nav function it turns off your usb and radio and I have to restart the car to get their functions back. I like the nav screen better then the illuminated screen because for me at night the green screen lit up the entire windshield to the point it was tough on my eyes. I love the fact that I can look up an address and send it from my cell phone directly to my car. For me the nav and pioneer sound was a great investment!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks yours Cruze must be a 2012 Cruze. Because when I test drove a 2013 Cruze LTZ that had nav the radio & XM worked when using the nav.


----------



## DonnieZcruzE (Nov 24, 2012)

Mine's 4 days old. Worked fine until 10 minutes ago. Stays on 'initializing' screen - all other My Link Radio functions work fine. When it was working, I liked it alot - the display splits in half to show upcoming maneuvers. Cool to have all audio coming from one place and the volumn lowering accordingly. Hope to get it back soon.


----------



## usernameerror (Nov 27, 2012)

Love the MyLink with navigation. My other car which my wife now uses has built in nav. I'll never buy another car again without navigation.


----------

